# Is it safe to register my hedgehog with IHA if i live in Ottawa?



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

I live in Ottawa Ont. Hedgehogs are technically illegal here but most laws appear to be enforced only on breeders and sellers. I was thinking of registering my hedgie and getting him a fancy little certificate as a keepsake but then it occurred to me maybe I shouldn't do to this law? I would hate to have some crazy animal control guy bust down my door and whisk away my baby! I know I am being dramatic here but in all seriousness I would like to know. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

If hedgehogs are illegal that applies to everyone- not just breeders. At least it does when you are talking about other animals.
Better be safe than sorry!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Nancy mentioned years ago that hedgehogs are illegal there, but only breeders and sellers have the law reinforced on them, so you're right about that. It seems that they only target people who "stick their necks out" rather than actively hunting for hedgehogs, if you know what I mean. Because of this I wouldn't risk registering, just in case someone notices and decides to use you as an example to other owners.

A fellow dart frog breeder in Alberta recently stuck his neck out while the discussion of banning the frogs was going around, and the Alberta government informed him that he had been placed at the top of the seizure list and would be the first one targeted if the new law passed. All he did was ask for updated information regarding the current law.

Here's Nancy discussing the laws in Ottawa (first response): http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...s/12981-breeders-will-sell-ottawa-quebec.html


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for that heads up Finnick. Did that law ever come about in Alberta or is all still well on the dart frog scene? How awful to be threatened just for asking a question. There's no way I would risk anything like that happening. I'm just glad the thought occurred to me in time. In fact now i'm feeling paranoid and want this post deleted...
In the meantime I will make my sweetie his own little certificate! Any excuse to break out the construction paper and markers!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I was just about to come here and suggest that you make him a certificate, but I see you're way ahead of me. 

Canada has some strange laws. Did you know that rats are illegal in Alberta? It breaks my heart. I grew up in BC and my cousin had a pet rat and she was the friendliest little thing.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a real shame that ratties are illegal there. Rats make excellent pets Canada is full of annoying by laws and Ottawa in particular is bad. It's the capital and a government city and pretty uptight about just about everything...Can't even have a proper concert here due to noise control policy after 10 pm.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thankfully the dart frog law was canned. They had no proof to back up their claims that you can make poison with the captive frogs. It seems some random guy changed the law without consulting any specialists. So all is well here, apart from the pet rat thing like Katten said .

I didn't know about that noise bylaw. That really stinks!


----------

